# New Dedicated To Lemax Forum Location



## Halloweiner

As we do deal with Halloween Village displaying I figured this would qualify for a link here. Plus I know a couple of members here are also members of the forum, and may not have gotten news of our move. The new forum link is:
Dedicated To Lemax. For those who have not visited the forum yet, please do so.


----------

